# Plunger horns- Rollfast or Siess assembly exploded shots



## abe lugo (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a non-EA Klaxon plunger. It was blown apart in pieces when I got it. 
I wondered if anyone has one handle the may want to open the front and take a picture or have an image they can share.

The one I have is a smaller body, no screws in the front except for the center.

The center shaft is toast, but Im up for machining some of those parts just to see.

Anyhow any images would help. I have the image of the siess and the EA horns but this one is slightly different inside.


----------

